# ¡12.000 manzanitas para LauraN!



## Eugin

*FELICITACIONES, LAURA!!  *

*OTRO MILESTONE PARA VOS!!*  

* Se ve que ya desde chiquita practicabas para convertirte en la super moderadora de la manzanita, ¿o no?. El empeño que pones para ayudarnos, junto con tus vastos conocimientos, te convierten en una forera/ moderadora única.*

*Siempre lo dije: Laura sabe bien porqué su aficción por este tipo de fruta....   *


*¡Muchas gracias por estar siempre dispuesta a ayudarnos!  *​


----------



## timpeac

Wow 12,000 helpful posts - It can only by Laurita ! Well done and thanks for your help and humour


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades LauraN... y muuuuuuchas gracias!! 

Mei


----------



## Sparrow22

*Bueno, ¡qué se puede agregar! Toda una señora del foro !!!  *

*Laura, muchas felicitaciones y millones de gracias por tus ayudas (para mi siempre invalorables !!!- supiste sacarme de más de un embrollo !!!* 


*Ah... todavía queda pendiente un paseo por el malecón !!! me lo debes !!! *


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Laura, 

Ya todo está dicho.  Sólo me resta decir, ¡mil felicidades!  Gracias por tu apoyo y comprensión y grandisima ayuda. 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Vanda

Laurinha, 

You're so fast I couldn't even realize you 're at cruising speed.

Thanks for being such a sensible wise helper!


----------



## América

*Wow, Laura, me pierdo un par de días del foro y ya estás cumpliendo otro postaniversario, muchas gracias por todo, sobre todo por la pasciencia para con los que vamos paso a paso aprendiendo las reglas del foro.*


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones por tu trabajo constante!*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAURA!!!! 

Y gracias por tus excelentes mensajes.

Alundra.


----------



## Like an Angel

¿12.000???   perdí la cuenta, pero creo que la última vez que te saludé fue para los 5.000 o menos  ¡¡¡uauuuu Laura, muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda invalorable y totalmente _ad honorem!!!_


----------



## lauranazario

Muchas, muchas gracias a todos por sus amables palabras. 

Confieso que desde que vi esta imagen hace un tiempo, hice un fiel compromiso con lo que a compartir ser refiere. De nada vale lo que se tiene si no se comparte... y en WR lo vivo a través de todo el conocimiento que pueda compartir con ustedes.

¡Y de compartir en celebración también! 
Aquí les pongo mi casa... hagamos una buena fiesta y pasemos un gran rato juntos. Traigan una silla... 

Un abrazo de agradecimiento,
Laura N.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, LN. ¿Qué haríamos sin ti?


----------



## heidita

Muchas felicidades Laura.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## gato2

!Felicidades Laura¡


----------



## anangelaway

_*¡Felicidades Laura ! Thank you for your help.*_ ​ 
*To celebrate !* 

​ 
*¡12.000 manzanitas!* 

​


----------



## cuchuflete

!Gracias Laura!

 
*La cantidad y calidad de la ayuda que das es 
realmente impresionante.

Felicidades en este postiversario,
cuchu
*​


----------



## cherine

Felicidades mil.. ummm 12 miles 
(Perdona mi español here's un pequeño regalo por tí )


----------



## danielfranco

Miss Laura: Muy impresionante logro, así que muchisisisísimas felicidades. Gracias por compartir tantos conocimientos, sobre todo en el foro de terminología médica.
¡Y muchas gracias por tenernos tanta paciencia!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida Laurita:
Me uno a todas estas lindas felicitaciones que son más que merecidas.  Muchísimas gracias por compartir tus vastos conocimientos, por tu paciencia, por tu apoyo y por tu ayuda constante.
Un abrazo lleno de cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations 
Laura!​ 
&​ 
Thank you.​ 

Beware of Isaac Newton's grandson! 
​ 

A big hug 
from
La Reine.  ​


----------



## Agnès E.

Dearest Laura,

I think that time has come to unveil another one of my secret recipes: la pomme caramel (a very old treat, much appreciated by children some centuries ago, but unfortunately seen as old-fashioned today  ). Careful: this one is fairly difficult to carry out.

http://www.activites.cepeo.on.ca/Projets_eleves/primaire-moyen/Cite-Jeunesse/3e_annee/sabrina.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## beatrizg

...pero si hace unas pocas semanas te estábamos felicitando...

Felicidades de nuevo, Laura. 
Un saludo con nostalgia caribeña.​


----------



## ElaineG

Laura, 

I'm late as usual, you probably have 13,000 by now.  But so many good things come from apples:

http://www.apreval.com/images/nos_calvados_cidres/C7H1399.jpg

And all of your posts as well.

Thank you for being the provocative and thoughtful colleague that you are,

Elaine


----------



## Kong Ze

Laura, sigue así y te harán un monumento como el del escanciador de sidra (mmmm... qué ricos los derivados de las manzanitas).  

Muchas felicidades.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Laura!*

The avatar has changed to another apple and back again to red; the title has changed to the wonderfully picaresque -_trix_; but the helpfulness and the excellence of your collaboration is still the same after a dozen thousands.

Thank you!


----------



## KateNicole

WOW!!! Congratulations to one of WR's finest!  You're always able to translate the seemingly impossible.  Thanks for all your dedication.
Fondly,
KN


----------



## tatis

Excelente moderadora y aportaciones muy útiles. 

Gracias por todo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

**
*¡¿¡¿¡¿Así que nuestra moderatrix ha logrado 12 mil ayudas?!?!?!?!*
*¡¡¡¡Qué gusto!!!!!*
*Muchas gracias por cada una de ellas *


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations LAURA! Thank you so much for all your help.. te agradezco mucho


----------



## lauranazario

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Happy Postiversary, Laura!*
> The avatar has changed to another apple and back again to red; the title has changed to the wonderfully picaresque -_trix_...


Ah, Sr. Pollo... your words have certainly brought an ample grin to my face.
So.... "picaresque", eh?  
I'll try to remember that when I'm stuck handling mundane chores.


----------



## belén

*
FELICES

**12mil*
*12mil
12mil* 
*12mil
12mil
 12mil


 






*​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

These should really be thigh-high for that proper moderatrix look, but they'll keep your feet dry and comfy.

Congratulations and many, many thanks, Laura!

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Laura!
Tenerte en el foro supone un desafío, una ayuda constante.
Donde los demás no llegan, ¡ahí estás siempre!
Un saludito cordial desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## danielfranco

No lo puedo creer...
Dejé pasar la oportunidad de felicitarle por sus 12,000...
Es el colmo, siempre llego tarde.
Bueno, más vale tarde que nunca:
¡Feliz Postiversario!


----------

